# Gold Key Owners, Virginia Beach,VA



## pedro47 (Jan 14, 2016)

What is the very best Gold Key Resort in Virginia Beach to stay? I am looking at late April or early May 2016 before tourist season (2 bedroom unit/ocean front). Thanks for any suggestions in advance.

Which Gold Key resort has the best ocean front villas?


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 14, 2016)

Ok!  What is the worst DRI/Gold Key Resort ocean front?


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 14, 2016)

*The 2BR will be a lock-out for the Gold Key Resorts*



pedro47 said:


> What is the very best Gold Key Resort in Virginia Beach to stay? I am looking at late April or early May 2016 before tourist season (2 bedroom unit/ocean front). Thanks for any suggestions in advance.
> 
> Which Gold Key resort has the best ocean front villas?



OceanAire or Ocean Beach Club.  These two are right next to each other and share amenities.  The North End of the oceanfront, where these two resorts are located, is a more upscale area. 

If you plan to exchange, I'm not sure that you can guarantee yourself an oceanfront or even an ocean view unit.  There are many city view units with no balconies.

To guarantee oceanfront, you will probably have to rent from an owner of an oceanfront unit, though I do not know how DRI will handle unit assignments and exchanges.  There are many room types.  Be diligent in confirming the unit type and view to avoid disappointment.



pedro47 said:


> Ok!  What is the worst DRI/Gold Key Resort ocean front?



I have not personally stayed at Beach Quarters, but what I've seen looks pretty nice.  I wouldn't turn my nose up to it.  It was a hotel conversion (Clarion).  It's older.  However, all units are oceanfront.  It appears to have a great complement of amenities and guests also have use of the amenities at Turtle Cay across the street.

Beach Quarters is located at the South End of the beach.  This is a great area of the beach also.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks everyone for sharing your experiences. We own Marriott (that exchange thru II) and we also own DRI (Silver Elite Members).


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 15, 2016)

Egret1986 said:


> OceanAire or Ocean Beach Club.  These two are right next to each other and share amenities.  The North End of the oceanfront, where these two resorts are located, is a more upscale area.
> 
> If you plan to exchange, I'm not sure that you can guarantee yourself an oceanfront or even an ocean view unit.  There are many city view units with no balconies.
> 
> ...



Good Morning everyone, I checked the Diamond's web site and the Gold Key's Resorts for Virginia Beach,VA and Nage Head, North Carolina are not available for exchange on the Diamond website to create reservations.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 15, 2016)

We stayed at Beachquarters last Easter through an II exchange.  We had two 2 BR lock offs. One of floor 7 and the other on floor 9.  All rooms are ocean front which is a plus over Oceanaire and Ocean Club.  Main minus with Beachquarters is partial kitchen (no oven and only 2 small burners) and no dining room.  There is a table that seats 4 max in the living room near the balcony sliding door.

Three out of 4 exchanges (each time into a 2 br) we got city view with no balcony at Ocean Club.  One of the 4 exchanges was into a 1 br ocean view.  Through II you also have to pay for parking at Oceanaire and Ocean Club which I think is about $6 a day per car.  The other 3 VB resorts have one free parking spot per unit in fairly tight onsite parking.  I am not positive about the parking at Turtle Cay which is the only non ocean front, across the street resort.  Turtle Cay is the only one with w/d in the units (1 and 2 br).  Oceanaire has w/d in penthouse units only.  All other have to go down the hall and I think it might be only eo floor.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 15, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> We stayed at Beachquarters last Easter through an II exchange.  We had two 2 BR lock offs. One of floor 7 and the other on floor 9.  All rooms are ocean front which is a plus over Oceanaire and Ocean Club.  Main minus with Beachquarters is partial kitchen (no oven and only 2 small burners) and no dining room.  There is a table that seats 4 max in the living room near the balcony sliding door.
> 
> Three out of 4 exchanges (each time into a 2 br) we got city view with no balcony at Ocean Club.  One of the 4 exchanges was into a 1 br ocean view.  Through II you also have to pay for parking at Oceanaire and Ocean Club which I think is about $6 a day per car.  The other 3 VB resorts have one free parking spot per unit in fairly tight onsite parking.  I am not positive about the parking at Turtle Cay which is the only non ocean front, across the street resort.  Turtle Cay is the only one with w/d in the units (1 and 2 br).  Oceanaire has w/d in penthouse units only.  All other have to go down the hall and I think it might be only eo floor.



Thanks for sharing this information.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 15, 2016)

*Virginia Beach, Virginia*

_
Highlights from an old (2009) Tug thread @ US - 
East Coast Timesharing - Virginia Beach Virginia  _

*Ocean Beach Club *

3401 Atlantic Avenue, Virginia Beach, VA 23451 

This Key West inspired resort offers spectacular beach views, waterfalls, oceanfront pools with a separate children's pool, a tiki bar and fitness center, landscaping and view of the ocean. 

Suites have full kitchens, televisions, DVDs and Jacuzzi tub.
Studios have a mini-kitchenette with place setting for two, 
microwave and refrigerator and cable TV. 

Phase I features: 
Concierge 
18 floors 
Balcony on all oceanfront rooms 
4 three-bedroom penthouses 
Oceanfront Pool 
Seasonal Tiki Bar 

*Units were small and did not have 
Central Air/Heat (Hotel style units)
or Washer/Dryer Laundry in units. 

Phase III:  Hotel / timeshare hybrid 
with 100 hotel rooms and 70 high end 
luxury timeshare units. 
The building will be 20 stories tall. 

-

*Boardwalk Resort and Villas*

1602 Atlantic Avenue, Virginia Beach, VA 23451.

Hotel amenities include the indoor heated pool, fitness center, 
Jacuzzi tubs, and Rockfish Bar and Grill (Beatles memorabilia). 

The hotel also offers laundry facilities, dry cleaning services, 
a parking garage (fee) , and 24-hour front desk service. 

Features
192 Rooms, 10 Floors 
Indoor pool with oceanview
1 or 2 bedroom suites 
Private balconies 
Fitness Center 
Rockfish Bar and Grill restaurant


----------



## dsexton (Jan 16, 2016)

If you want guaranteed oceanfront, go with Beach Quarters.  It's also located on the south end of the boardwalk in the middle of all the "Hot Spots" - Chix, Waterman's and Mahi Mah's.  These are our favorite places and within easy walk of BQ.  We own at Beach Quarters, and while it's not the highest standard (Oceanaire and Ocean Beach Club are nicer and newer) we love it because of it's location.


----------

